
Guerrilla Cartographer Maps Hidden Worlds of Cupcakes, Sex, and Doggy Day Care - bbrunner
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/08/darin-jensen-guerrilla-cartographer/
======
michael_h
That's certainly interesting, but you know how news reports come up in your
area of expertise and they are almost _always wrong_? It might be because the
reporter is trained as a reporter and is just passing on whatever they hear.
They have a large blindspot of 'unknown unknowns' (see Malcom Gladwell's "Igon
Values"). The same thing happens when a cartographer strays away from
geographic data.

Looking at the beer map at the bottom of the article, some of the claims are
just silly. All of the hops in the USA are grown in four small regions in the
northeast? Piffle. Grains are certainly not boiled to release the sugars
either. You also get the impression that there are two yeast producers in the
country (I'm not sure what the criteria is for being 'major').

